# Pensacola Bay Video 8/9/14



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

I launched the Ranger at first light but should have waited until about 8:30. There was no bite for the first couple of hours. At about 9:30-10:00 things picked up and l left the fish biting at about 11:30. I finished the day with about 15-20 specks (all keepers) and a lower slot red. All fish were caught on a mirrodine 17mr.

Fishing tip - During intense heat the fish become very lethargic like they do in the winter. Working a bait at winter time pace will produce more bites.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eQmEP0q4OiU


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

That's the way you do it.


----------



## Ridefish (Jun 8, 2014)

It's funny, I tell people the same thing about how to work a lure (mirrodine) but people just can't seem to slow down..The bite was the same for me today as far as timing but I just couldn't hardly get any size. The little ones actually got annoying.


----------



## c_stowers (Jan 10, 2012)

Nice video! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## salty_dawg (Mar 21, 2013)

I was cutting grass at 11 this morning. If that Mirrodine had of looked like a Miller Lite, I'd have bitten it too. Glad to see you catching.


----------



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

Nice video. The bite was the same for me today as well, as far as the timing goes.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Ridefish said:


> It's funny, I tell people the same thing about how to work a lure (mirrodine) but people just can't seem to slow down..The bite was the same for me today as far as timing but I just couldn't hardly get any size. The little ones actually got annoying.


How are you dealing with all that floating grass; using the Mirrodine?


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Great post and video!


----------



## NoleAnimal (Apr 3, 2014)

What depth of water were you fishing in?


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

NoleAnimal said:


> What depth of water were you fishing in?


3-7 feet


----------



## JasonL (May 17, 2011)

I believe I saw you out there fishing on Saturday morning. I must have left right before the bite turned on.

Thanks for the tip about slowing it down. We are usually killing the specks and reds in P-Bay this time of year using a 17mr and soft plastics on a jig head, but the bite has been very slow this year so far. I guess my retrieve needs to slow way down.


----------



## tmber8 (Mar 2, 2011)

I saw you Saturday too. I was in the blue/white Hewes. I was going to come over and tell you nice boat, but you moved on to another spot before I could. It was around 10 in the morning.


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

tmber8 said:


> I saw you Saturday too. I was in the blue/white Hewes. I was going to come over and tell you nice boat, but you moved on to another spot before I could. It was around 10 in the morning.



I saw you. The bay was nice and slick but it was hot. I bet my yellow boat sticks out like a sore thumb.


----------



## evacuee (Oct 16, 2007)

Terrific post and an excellent video. Makes me want to try some inshore fishing which is something I've never tried.


----------



## Redtracker (Dec 28, 2011)

Secondary time period was 11:22 to 2:05. Check Time 2 fish lite app.


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

How do you like the Ranger? I’ve been contemplating one for a while now; its exactly what I’m looking for.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Super post. Thx for the "slow down retrieve" tip. Your boat seems like the perfect fishing platform...


----------



## Tirrin (Feb 25, 2014)

Great Video! What is the # of your line?


----------



## jflyfisher (Jul 8, 2012)

Upper bay or lower bay? Congrats on the Ranger


----------



## jflyfisher (Jul 8, 2012)

Dave thanks nice video I see it's lower bay....what do you think is making upper bay so slow this year ? You teaching this fall?


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

MGuns said:


> How do you like the Ranger? I’ve been contemplating one for a while now; its exactly what I’m looking for.


Love the boat. I also just hung a yamaha 250 SHO on it and it rides awesome. However, when you purchase a used boat there can be a few issues such as wiring, power pole malfunction, and trolling motor failure. Also, some of the gauges don't work. I've taken care of most and have a couple more things to fix.


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

jflyfisher said:


> Dave thanks nice video I see it's lower bay....what do you think is making upper bay so slow this year ? You teaching this fall?


Upper bay was on fire before the flood. After the flood most of the fish headed south. Most of them will not return until they have a reason to return.

The redfish bite has not been bad in the upper bay lately but the trout bite is still slow.


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm taking my daughter out Friday after not fishing for a year (broken boat, too busy with work). Were you fishing Deer Point?


----------



## rickmbp (Aug 29, 2013)

Nice video. Inspires me to get out there.


----------



## rickmbp (Aug 29, 2013)

dabutcher said:


> I launched the Ranger at first light......
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eQmEP0q4OiU


What happened to the Blackjack??


----------



## spinfactor (Sep 22, 2013)

Thanks for the video and tip. Can't watch it right now due to connection but will certainly make it a priority come 21 August when I'm back home getting my boat ready. Thanks again man.


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

rickmbp said:


> What happened to the Blackjack??



Sold it. The Blackjack is an awesome boat. I was amazed at how fast mine would get up on a plane with just a 150 hp. However, a boat with a flats boat cap is a much better fit for my style of fishing. I love being able to walk around the boat without having to step down on the floor. There is enough deck space on the Ranger for 3 anglers to sling artificials without fear of hooking one another.


----------



## spinfactor (Sep 22, 2013)

Heard that regarding the deck space, saw one in the bayou last year and all that deck space left me drooling. Feel in love, and started searching hard for months for a used one within reasonable range without success. Finally, I gave up and manage to locate as well as purchased a used 23 HydaSport Bay Bolt. And I love it, but those rangers are sweet and would love to have one! I've been meaning to use mine for the bay but since purchasing have done nothing but go offshore, lol. I'm determined this trip home I'm going to start bay fishing. Hopefully I'll be able to locate a few good spots.


----------

